# seja qual for



## mariamiriam

Como se diz essa expressão em espanhol? "seja qual for"
Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

_Sea el que sea_, _sea la que sea_, etc.


----------



## MOC

"Sea lo que fuere", mas "sea lo que sea" é muito mais usado.


----------



## Daniell

mariamiriam said:


> Como se diz essa expressão em espanhol? "seja qual for"
> Obrigada


 
Sea lo que sea.


----------



## O_Korb

"Sea lo que fuere" es correcto y perfecto 

Lo que ocurre es que como en el español no se utiliza el futuro del subjuntivo, y "fuere" es de esta conjugación, la mayor parte de la gente dice "sea lo que sea", que viene a ser lo mismo.

Corregidme si me equivoco.

Saludos.


----------



## marola

Lo que dice Korb es correcto. 
El futuro de subjuntivo en español, al contrario que en portugués, está completamente en desuso. Solo sobrevive en el lenguaje jurídico y petrificado en refranes como "a donde fueres haz lo que vieres". 
En resumen puedes decir: 
Sea lo que fuer 
Sea lo que sea: esta sería más habitual y suena más natural.


----------



## Sophie_C

Sendo assim, como traduziriam frases como:

"Quando fores a Espanha..." ou "Quando tiveres dinheiro para comprar um carro..."


----------



## Outsider

"Cuando vayas a España", "Cuando tengas dinero para comprar un coche".


----------



## Tomby

Eu usava "Sea lo que fuere" numa linguagem escrita e muito polida, mas numa linguagem falada usava o Presente de Subjuntivo tal como bem indicaram O Korb e a Marola. 
O Futuro Imperfeto [ou "simple"] de Subjuntivo espanhol apenas se usa na linguagem jurídica, em textos bíblicos, obras antigas, etc. 
A seguir coloco a última estrofe do Soneto a Cristo Crucificado, obra anónima segundo alguns literatos e atribuído ao escritor espanhol San Juan de la Cruz (séc. XVI): 
_"No me tienes que dar porque te quiera; _
_pues aunque lo que espero no *esperare *_
_lo mismo que te quiero te quisiera."_

Neste caso se trata do Futuro Simples do Conjuntivo castelhano.

A tradução portuguesa destas estrofes deste belíssimo soneto, segundo um livro que tenho em casa é a seguinte: 
_"Nada tens que me dar por que te queira: _
_Se o espero de ti não *esperara*, _
_O mesmo que te quero te quisera!"_

Neste caso se trata do Pretérito Mais-que-Perfeito do Indicativo português.

Suponho que influem os conhecimentos dos tradutores.
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## Naticruz

marola said:


> Lo que dice Korb es correcto.
> El futuro de subjuntivo en español, al contrario que en portugués, está completamente en desuso. Solo sobrevive en el lenguaje jurídico y petrificado en refranes como "a donde fueres haz lo que vieres".
> En resumen puedes decir:
> Sea lo que fuere
> Sea lo que sea: esta sería más habitual y suena más natural.


----------



## Tomby

Uma regra geral: o Futuro do Conjuntivo (subjuntivo) português se traduz para espanhol numa linguagem normal, mas culta, pelo Presente do Subjuntivo. A linguagem jurídica afasta-se um bocadinho da linguagem de rua (jornais) (romances) (revistas) (rádio e TV), etc.
Boa noite!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Uma regra geral: o Futuro do Conjuntivo (subjuntivo) português (se) traduz-se para espanhol numa linguagem normal, mas culta, pelo Presente do Subjuntivo. A linguagem jurídica afasta-se um bocadinho da linguagem de rua (jornais) (romances) (revistas) (rádio e TV), etc.
> Boa noite!


 
Lo que dices está absolutamente cierto, pero:

Quando tiveres fome, come
Cando tengas hambre, come ... Presente del subjuntivo

Se tiveres fome, come
Si tieneshambre, come... Presente del Indicativo

Mejores saludos de
Naticruz


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> Lo que dices está absolutamente cierto, pero:
> 
> Quando tiveres fome, come
> Cuando tengas hambre, come ... Presente del subjuntivo
> 
> Se tiveres fome, come
> Si tienes hambre, come... Presente del Indicativo
> 
> Mejores saludos de
> Naticruz


Sim Naticruz, tem razão, mas repare que eu falei de uma norma "geral".
Leia, por favor, este parágrafo: "_En el lenguaje oral diríamos "el que cause daños" y "si concurra alguno", es decir, usaríamos el Presente de Subjuntivo en lugar del Futuro; es más, hasta podríamos usar el Presente de Indicativo: "si concurre alguno" (esto último no lo tomes al pie de la letra porque podría crear más confusión)_" que eu escrevi na resposta #15 do tema "futuro do subjuntivo". 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Sim Naticruz, tem razão, mas repare que eu falei de uma norma "geral".
> Leia, por favor, este parágrafo: "_En el lenguaje oral diríamos "el que cause daños" y "si concurra alguno", es decir, usaríamos el Presente de Subjuntivo en lugar del Futuro; es más, hasta podríamos usar el Presente de Indicativo: "si concurre alguno" (esto último no lo tomes al pie de la letra porque podría crear más confusión)_" que eu escrevi na resposta #15 do tema "futuro do subjuntivo".
> Bem-haja!


 
Olá
Estive a ler a intervenção que me indicas e só posso confirmar o que já se me estava tornando evidente: dominas muito bem o português.

Gostaria que me tratasses por tu, deixar-me-ias mais à vontade.

Um abrazo da
Naticruz


----------

